# Women`s MTB-Fahrtechnik camp 2017



## miriame (5. Januar 2017)

Hallo
Ich bin die Miriam, 32 Jahre alt und komme aus Wien. habe überlegt mich bei dem diesjährigen "Women`s MTB-Fahrtechnik Camp" anzumelden- es findet vom 12.4.-16.4.2017 / hier der Link dazu:

http://www.bikehotel-steineggerhof....02-women-s-fahrtechnik-camp-mit-tina-bek.html

Ich würde alleine fahren und dachte ich frage einmal ob noch jemand darauf Lust hätte und man gemeinsam dort hin fährt. Oder ob ich mich einer kleinen Gruppe anschließen kann. Ob Bahn oder Auto ist mir ganz egal Wien / Wien- Umgebung wäre super!
Würde mich freuen wenn sich etwas ergeben würde
Liebe Grüße
Miriam


----------



## bajcca (6. Januar 2017)

@miriame 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dieses Camp das richtige für dich ist. Im Vorstellungsthread hast du geschrieben, dass du absolute Anfängerin bist, bei den Voraussetzungen für die Teilnahme am Camp wird aber Erfahrung mit Singletrails gewünscht, ist also kein Einsteigercamp!

Zitat:
*Voraussetzung für Camp-Teilnahme*: Erfahrung mit Single-Trails
mindestens 4 Teilnehmerinnen, max. 15 Teilnehmerinnen (ab 8 Teilnehmerinnen kommt eine zweite Bikelehrerin dazu)

Vielleicht setzt du dich besser noch mit den Veranstaltern in Kontakt, ob es für MTB Anfänger geeignet ist.

Viele Grüße, Bajcca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miriame (6. Januar 2017)

@bajcca  hallo! ja, das habe ich gestern spät in der Nacht auch entdeckt Danke für deinen Hinweis- werde dort noch genauer nachfragen!
Hast du irgendwelche Tipps bzgl. Mtb- Anfägerkurse. habe schon viel im Internet recherchiert ab noch nicht das richtige gefunden und in meinem Freundes-Bekanntenkreis ist auch niemand der dieses Hobby hat.... Und bei dem "camp" mich so darüber gefreut habe, dass ich anscheinend gleich die Hälfte überlesen haben


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Januar 2017)

Schau dir das mal an. Bischen weit weg von Wien, aber sehr gut.


----------



## bajcca (6. Januar 2017)

@miriame 
In deiner Gegend kenne ich mich leider nicht aus und kann dir da keine Tipps geben.
Eventuell könnte dir das Womens Bike Camp in Saalbach Hinterklemm gefallen, das ausdrücklich auch absolute Beginner willkommen heißt.
http://www.womensbikecamp.com/conference/womens-bike-camp-2016-2/

Hast du denn ein eigenes MTB oder planst du erst damit anzufangen?


----------



## huokjie (9. Januar 2017)

Danke für deinen Hinweis- werde dort noch genauer nachfragen!


----------



## Holzmtb (9. Januar 2017)

Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung in der Familie folgendes empfehlen.
Da findet sich sicherlich das richtige Level und der passende Ort.
http://www.mtb-academy.de/

Viel Spaß und Erfolg.
Holzmtb


----------

